# Galimberti.



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2008)

*NOI, I FORZATI DEL DESIDERIO*













DI UMBERTO GALIMBERTI
_I Nuovi Vizi - Sette come quelli capitali, ma l’epoca moderna si e arricchita di altre patologie_

Perché il consumismo è un vizio? Un vizio nuovo, perché sconosciuto alle generazioni che ci hanno preceduto. Non è forse vero che il consumo sollecita la produzione aiuta la crescita che tutti i paesi assumono come indicatore di benessere e si allarmano quando oscilla intorno allo zero? 
Perché il consumismo è un vizio se è vero che mette alla porta di tutti una serie di scelte personali che un tempo erano riservate solo ai ricchi?
E cioè una varietà di alimenti che i nostri vecchi si sognavano, possibilità d’abbigliamento sconosciute alle generazioni precedenti, una serie infinita di elettrodomestici che riducono la fatica in casa regalando a chi ci vive, tempo libero per altre e più proficue attività?
Perché il consumismo è un vizio? Perché crea in noi una mentalità a tal punto nichilista da farci ritenere che solo adottando, in maniera metodica, e su ampia scala, il principio del consumo e della distruzione degli oggetti, possiamo garantirci identità, stato sociale , esercizio della libertà e benessere. Ma vediamo le cose più da vicino.

*1. La circolarità produzione consumo.* E’ noto che produzione e consumo sono due aspetti di un medesimo processo, dove decisivo è il carattere “circolare” del processo, nel senso che non solo si producono merci per soddisfare bisogni, ma si producono anche bisogni per garantire la continuità della produzione delle merci. Là infatti dove la produzione non tollera interruzioni, le merci “hanno bisogno” di essere consumate, e se il bisogno non è spontaneo, se di queste merci non si sente il bisogno, occorrerà che questo bisogno si “prodotto”.
A ciò provvede la pubblicità, che ha il compito di pareggiare il nostro bisogno di merci con il bisogno delle merci di essere consumate. I suoi inviti sono esplicite richieste a rinunciare agli oggetti che già possediamo, e che magari ancora svolgono un buon servizio, perché altri nel frattempo ne sono sopraggiunti, altri che “non si può non avere”. In una società opulenta come la nostra, dove l’identità di ciascuno è sempre più consegnata agli oggetti che possiede, i quali non solo sostituibili, ma “devono” essere sostituiti, ogni pubblicità è un appello alla distruzione.
*2. Il principio della distruzione.* Si tratta della distruzione, ma se l’espressione vi pare troppo forte usiamo pure la parola “consumo”, che non è la “fine” naturale di ogni prodotto, ma “il suo fine”. E questo non solo perché altrimenti si interromperebbe la catena produttiva, ma perché il progresso tecnico, sopravanzando le sue produzioni, rende obsoleti i prodotti, la cui fine non segna la conclusione di un’esistenza, ma fin dall’inizio ne costituisce lo scopo. In questo processo la produzione economica usa i consumatori come i suoi alleati per garantire la mortalità dei suoi prodotti, che poi la garanzia della sua immortalità.
Come condizione essenziale della produzione e del progresso tecnico, il consumo costretto a diventare “consumo forzato”, comincia a profilarsi come figura della distruttività, e la distruttività come un imperativo funzionale dell’apparato economico. Il “rispetto”, che Kant indicava come fondamento della legge morale, è disfunzionale al mondo dell’economia che, creando un mondo di cose sostituibili con modelli più avanzati, produce di continuo “un mondo da buttar via”. E siccome è molto improbabile che un’umanità, educata alla più spietata mancanza di rispetto nei confronti delle cose, mantenga questa virtù nei confronti degli uomini, non possiamo non convenire con Gunther Anders per il quale: “ L’umanità che tratta il mondo come un mondo da buttar via, tratta anche se stessa come un‘umanità da buttar via”.
*3. L’inconsistenza delle cose.* Che ne è delle cose, della loro consistenza, della loro durata, della loro stabilità? Da sempre le cose si consumano e diventano inutilizzabili, ma, nel ciclo produzione-consumo che non può interrompersi, esse sono pensate in vista di una loro rapida inutilizzabilità. Infatti è prevista non solo la loro transitorietà, ma addirittura la loro “data di scadenza” che è necessario sia il più possibile a breve termine. E così invece di limitarsi a concludere la loro esistenza, la fine delle cose è pensata sin dall’inizio come il loro scopo.
In questo processo, dove il principio della distruzione è immanente alla produzione, l’”uso” delle cose deve coincidere il più possibile con la loro “usura”. E se questo non è possibile per l’intero prodotto perché nessuno l’acquisterebbe, è sufficiente che lo sia per i pezzi di ricambio, il cui costo deve essere portato a livelli tali che persino piccole riparazioni vengano a costare, se non di più, almeno come un nuovo acquisto. Se questo non basta sarà la pubblicità a persuaderci che anche se la nostra automobile tecnicamente funziona ancora nel migliore dei modi, è il caso di sostituirla, perché “socialmente inadatta” e in ogni caso “non idonea al nostro prestigio”.
*4. Il dissolvimento della durata temporale.* Il tratto nichilista dell’economia consumista che vive della negazione del mondo da essa prodotto perché la sua permanenza significherebbe la sua fine, destruttura nei consumatori la dimensione del tempo, sostituendo alla durata temporale, che è fatta di passato, presente e futuro, la precarietà di un assoluto presente che non deve avere alcun rapporto col passato e col futuro.
E allora oltre alla produzione forzata del bisogno, ben oltre i limiti della sua rigenerazione fisiologica, il consumismo utilizza strategie, come ad esempio la moda, per opporsi alla resistenza dei prodotti, in modo da rendere ciò che è ancora “materialmente” utilizzabile, “socialmente” inutilizzabile, e perciò bisognoso di essere sostituito. E questo non vale solo per le innovazioni tecnologiche (televisioni, computer, cellulari), o per il guardaroba femminile (e oggi anche maschile), ma, e qui precipitiamo nell’assurdo, anche per gli armamenti.
Se un armamento resta inutilizzato per mancanza di guerre e quindi di potenziali acquirenti, o si inventano conflitti per “ragioni umanitarie”, o si producono armi “migliori” che rendono obsolete quelle precedenti. Anche se si fatica a capire in che cosa consista il “miglioramento” in una situazione in cui, con le armi a disposizione, già esiste per l’umanità la possibilità di sterminare se stessa in modo totale. Che senso ha in questo caso mettere sul mercato qualcosa di “meglio”?
*5. La crisi dell’identità personale.* Viene ora da chiedersi: quali sono gli effetti della cultura del consumismo sulla costruzione e sul mantenimento dell’identità personale? Disastrosi. Perché là dove le cose perdono la loro consistenza, il mondo diventa evanescente e con il mondo al nostra identità. Infatti, là dove gli oggetti durevoli sono sostituiti da prodotti destinati all’obsolescenza immediata, l’individuo, senza più punti di riferimento o luoghi di ancoraggio per la sua identità, perde la continuità della sua vita psichica, perché quell’ordine di riferimenti costanti, che è alla base della propria identità, si dissolve in una serie di riflessi fugaci, che sono le uniche risposte possibili a quel senso diffuso di irrealtà che la cultura del consumismo diffonde come immagine del mondo.
Là infatti dove un mondo fidato di oggetti e di sentimenti durevoli viene via via sostituito da un mondo popolato da immagini sfarfallanti, che si dissolvono con la stessa rapidità con cui appaiono, diventa sempre più difficile distinguere tra sogno e realtà, tra immaginazione e dati di fatto.
*6. L’evanescenza della libertà.* In una cultura del consumo dove nulla è durevole, la libertà non è più la scelta di una linea d’azione che porta all’individuazione, ma è la scelta di mantenersi aperta la libertà di scegliere, dove è sottinteso che le identità possono essere indossate e scartate come la cultura del consumo ci ha insegnato a fare con gli abiti.
Ma là dove la scelta non produce differenze, non modifica il corso delle cose, non avvia una catena di eventi che può risultare irreversibile, perché tutto è intercambiabile: dalle relazioni agli amanti, dai lavori ai vicini di casa, allora anche i rapporti fra gli uomini riproducono alla lettera i rapporti con i prodotti di consumo, dove il principio dell’”usa e getta” regola sia le “relazioni matrimoniali” sia le ”relazioni senza impegno”.
Che fare? Nulla. Perché l’identità personale a cui fare appello per arginare gli inconvenienti del consumismo non c’è più, essendo stata a sua volta risolta in un insieme di bisogni e desideri programmati dal mercato.
A differenza dei ”vizi capitali”che segnalano una “deviazione” della personalità i “nuovi vizi” ne segnalano il “dissolvimento” ,che tra l’altro non è neppure avvertito, perché investe indiscriminatamente tutti. I “nuovi vizi”, infatti, non sono personali, ma tendenze collettive, a cui l’individuo non può opporre una efficace resistenza individuale, pena l’esclusione sociale. E allora perché parlarne? Per esserne almeno consapevoli, e non scambiare come “valori della modernità” Quelli che invece sono solo i suoi disastrosi inconvenienti.
Umberto Galimberti


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

Ammore ti voglio molto bene... ma a me queste "demonizzazioni" in un verso e nell'altro mi fanno venire la cacarella...


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore ti voglio molto bene... ma a me queste "demonizzazioni" in un verso e nell'altro mi fanno venire la cacarella...


A me non sembra affatto una demonizzazione, tesoro mio. Soprattutto i punti 5 e 6 li condivido pienamente. Ovviamente in un discorso simile, la generalizzazione è sempre inevitabilmente presente...ma lo trovo mediamente corrispondente alla società che abbiamo intorno.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me non sembra affatto una demonizzazione, tesoro mio. Soprattutto i punti 5 e 6 li condivido pienamente. Ovviamente in un discorso simile, la generalizzazione è sempre inevitabilmente presente...ma lo trovo mediamente corrispondente alla società che abbiamo intorno.



Pero' tesoro la societa' che abbiamo intorno ha scelto il consumismo... la crisi d'identita' ci sarebbe comunque perche' c'e' stata anche in passato... 
Se vivessimo in un regime comunista vedi Cina, probabilmente avremmo comunque una crisi d'identita'...

La societa' in cui viviamo fa schifo... puoi cambiarla o fregartene...i piu' se ne fregano e dubito sia colpa del consumismo!! L'uomo e' un po' coglione a prescindere tutto qui


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' tesoro la societa' che abbiamo intorno ha scelto il consumismo... la crisi d'identita' ci sarebbe comunque perche' c'e' stata anche in passato...
> Se vivessimo in un regime comunista vedi Cina, probabilmente avremmo comunque una crisi d'identita'...
> 
> La societa' in cui viviamo fa schifo... puoi cambiarla o fregartene...i piu' se ne fregano e dubito sia colpa del consumismo!! L'uomo e' un po' coglione a prescindere tutto qui


Però nessuna società sceglie davvero...diciamo che la nostra, per una somma di casualità e causalità, è consumistica.
Cambiarla non si può...è già difficile cambiare se stessi. Magari chi ci si trova male può evitarne certi aspetti. O addirittura, se se la sente e ci riesce, vivere da anarca.
In ogni caso, pur condividento appieno la coglionaggine umana, resta un'analisi del nostro che secondo me centra il bersaglio.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però nessuna società sceglie davvero...diciamo che la nostra, per una somma di casualità e causalità, è consumistica.
> Cambiarla non si può...è già difficile cambiare se stessi. Magari chi ci si trova male può evitare certi aspetti. O addirittura vivere da anarca.
> In ogni caso, pur condividento appieno la coglionaggine umana, resta un'analisi del nostro che secondo me centra il bersaglio.


Pero' il bersaglio mi sembra troppo facile da centrare... Consumismo, fast-food, appartenenza tutto in un calderone trito e ritrito... non mi sembra una novita' ne un'analisi che mi faccia realmente riflettere... questo personalmente parlando...

La nostra societa' si e' evoluta verso il consumismo... non ci si puo' far niente... tra l'altro credo che il consumismo, il desiderio di possesso e l'identificazione del potere attraverso i possedimenti e' un elemento presente nella societa' da millenni... la nostra societa' ne rappresenta l'evoluzione ultima (credo) oltre la quale c'e' solo un implosione... ma solo perche' il sistema non potra' reggere piu'...


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' il bersaglio mi sembra troppo facile da centrare... Consumismo, fast-food, appartenenza tutto in un calderone trito e ritrito... non mi sembra una novita' ne un'analisi che mi faccia realmente riflettere... questo personalmente parlando...
> 
> *La nostra societa' si e' evoluta verso il consumismo... non ci si puo' far niente... tra l'altro credo che il consumismo, il desiderio di possesso e l'identificazione del potere attraverso i possedimenti e' un elemento presente nella societa' da millenni... la nostra societa' ne rappresenta l'evoluzione ultima (credo) oltre la quale c'e' solo un implosione... ma solo perche' il sistema non potra' reggere piu'*...


Condivido tutto. L'implosione credo sarà inevitabile...e niente affatto piacevole.
Ma alcune riflessioni dei punti 5 e 6 le trovo interessanti e non così banali.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Condivido tutto. L'implosione credo sarà inevitabile...e niente affatto piacevole.
> Ma alcune riflessioni dei punti 5 e 6 le trovo interessanti e non così banali.


Se tale Galimberti avesse scritto che la nostra societa' sta compiendo solo il Tradimento ultimo... senza banalizzare col consumismo, l'avrei applaudito...


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se tale Galimberti avesse scritto che la nostra societa' sta compiendo solo il Tradimento ultimo... senza banalizzare col consumismo, l'avrei applaudito...


Cosa intendi col "Tradimento ultimo"?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cosa intendi col "Tradimento ultimo"?


La Societa' come noi l'abbiamo conosciuta si avviando verso la morte... un _suicidio di massa_... sta tradendo la sua ideologia di _societa'_... la risultante sara' una cosa nuova...


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La Societa' come noi l'abbiamo conosciuta si avviando verso la morte... un _suicidio di massa_... sta tradendo la sua ideologia di _societa'_... la risultante sara' una cosa nuova...


Ma non ha tradito se stessa...l'implosione sarà invece proprio la morte naturale, per come è cresciuta e si è sviluppata. Il tradimento anzi, sarebbe stato forse salvifico in questo caso. Ma qui c'è solo la fedeltà più ottusa a certi "valori"...ed è proprio questa fedeltà alla "crescita" e al possesso che ci ucciderà.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non ha tradito se stessa...l'implosione sarà invece proprio la morte naturale, per come è cresciuta e si è sviluppata. Il tradimento anzi, sarebbe stato forse salvifico in questo caso. Ma qui c'è solo la fedeltà più ottusa a certi "valori"...ed è proprio questa fedeltà alla "crescita" e al possesso che ci ucciderà.



Secondo me invece ha tradito la sua ideologia di _societa' _ per seguire la sua natura... la natura la sta portando alla morte naturale di cui parli... se avesse seguito l'ideologia gli individui NOI avremmo rafforzato la societa'... invece l'abbiamo indebolita seguendo l'individualismo che son convinta sia nella nostra natura...

Se non si capisce un cazzo dimmelo


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo me invece ha tradito la sua ideologia di _societa' _per seguire la sua natura... la natura la sta portando alla morte naturale di cui parli... se avesse seguito l'ideologia gli individui NOI avremmo rafforzato la societa'... invece l'abbiamo indebolita seguendo l'individualismo che son convinta sia nella nostra natura...
> 
> Se non si capisce un cazzo dimmelo


No, invece credo di aver capito, letti. Ma individuo e società, non sono distinti. Formano un insieme non separabile, come le cellule per un organismo. La società e la sua ideologia consumistica, a mio avviso è così com'è proprio perchè è modellata sulla nostra natura d'uomini.
Doveva tradirci, per poter sopravvire...ma non l'ha fatto. O forse, una speranza ancora c'è...ma la cura per evitare la morte, potrebbe ammazzare il paziente.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, invece credo di aver capito, letti. Ma individuo e società, non sono distinti. Formano un insieme non separabile, come le cellule per un organismo. La società e la sua ideologia consumistica, a mio avviso è così com'è proprio perchè è modellata sulla nostra natura d'uomini.
> Doveva tradirci, per poter sopravvire...ma non l'ha fatto. O forse, una speranza ancora c'è...ma la cura per evitare la morte, potrebbe ammazzare il paziente.


Pero' vedi per me lo sono... e' vero che la societa' e' composta da individui... pero' se io e te ci mettiamo insieme creiamo una terza entita...c'e' Moltimodi, c'e' Lettrice e ci siamo NOI... stesso vale per la societa'... e' un'entita' costituita da individui... solo che gli individui non pensano alla societa' pensano a se stessi... ecco perche' per me e' un Tradimento... gli individui stanno tradendo la loro creatura... comu se tu scegliendo libero arbitrio decidi di avere una relazione extracognugale... segui la tua natura ma hai tradito l'ideologia del NOI...

Pero' guarda io son fuori come un balcone... faccio poco testo... ci sta che le mie siano una valanga di cazzate


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' vedi per me lo sono... e' vero che la societa' e' composta da individui... pero' se io e te ci mettiamo insieme creiamo una terza entita...c'e' Moltimodi, c'e' Lettrice e ci siamo NOI... stesso vale per la societa'... e' un'entita' costituita da individui... *solo che gli individui non pensano alla societa' pensano a se stessi... ecco perche' per me e' un Tradimento... gli individui stanno tradendo la loro creatura... comu se tu scegliendo libero arbitrio decidi di avere una relazione extracognugale... segui la tua natura ma hai tradito l'ideologia del NOI...*
> 
> Pero' guarda io son fuori come un balcone... faccio poco testo... ci sta che le mie siano una valanga di cazzate


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' vedi per me lo sono... e' vero che la societa' e' composta da individui... pero' se io e te ci mettiamo insieme creiamo una terza entita...c'e' Moltimodi, c'e' Lettrice e ci siamo NOI... stesso vale per la societa'... e' un'entita' costituita da individui... solo che gli individui non pensano alla societa' pensano a se stessi... ecco perche' per me e' un Tradimento... gli individui stanno tradendo la loro creatura... comu se tu scegliendo libero arbitrio decidi di avere una relazione extracognugale... segui la tua natura ma hai tradito l'ideologia del NOI...
> 
> Pero' guarda io son fuori come un balcone... faccio poco testo... ci sta che le mie siano una valanga di cazzate


Capisco cosa vuoi dire...il NOI, lo identificherei con la "relazione" tra enti. Una forza apparentemente debole, ma in realtà potente. E' una forza creatrice...e tiene assieme il tutto.
Però in questo caso, questa forza si presenta al suo livello più basso, il possesso, l'avidità, la natura umana al suo peggio...e questo da sempre.  A questo punto, tradire questo NOI, sarebbe opportuno. Io ho l'impressione invece, che ci rovinerà la fedeltà a questo legame.
Perchè questo NOI, da millenni sta marcendo....
Ma forse sono fuori peggio di te, e magari le cazzate le sto scrivendo io.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire...il NOI, lo identificherei con la "relazione" tra enti. Una forza apparentemente debole, ma in realtà potente. E' una forza creatrice...e tiene assieme il tutto.
> *Però in questo caso, questa forza si presenta al suo livello più basso, il possesso, l'avidità, la natura umana al suo peggio*...e questo da sempre.  A questo punto, tradire questo NOI, sarebbe opportuno. Io ho l'impressione invece, che ci rovinerà la fedeltà a questo legame.
> Perchè questo NOI, da millenni sta marcendo....
> Ma forse sono fuori peggio di te, e magari le cazzate le sto scrivendo io.



Ammore ma guarda che stiamo dicendo quasi la stessa cosa... tutti i nuclei si stanno disgregando... l'uomo, ogni singolo individuo sta oramai rispondendo solo ai bassi istinti... possedere, fregare il prossimo, scopare, comprare, gettare via... e il tradimento del NOI intesa anche come societa'... per quasto la societa' andra' a morire... tradimento, morteve rinascita... in circolo continuo...

Namose a piglia un birrino va...


----------



## Nobody (18 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore ma guarda che stiamo dicendo quasi la stessa cosa... tutti i nuclei si stanno disgregando... l'uomo, ogni singolo individuo sta oramai rispondendo solo ai bassi istinti... possedere, fregare il prossimo, scopare, comprare, gettare via... e il tradimento del NOI intesa anche come societa'... per quasto la societa' andra' a morire... tradimento, morteve rinascita... in circolo continuo...
> 
> Namose a piglia un birrino va...


Si...stiamo quasi deicendo la stessa cosa. Sai secondo me dov'è la differenza? Il NOI io lo vedo negativo, perchè scaturisce dalla natura umana...tu no, perchè lo vedi distinto.
O magari non ci ho capito una sega io...si dai, andiamo a bere


----------

